# Just albino or mayb something more?



## vix1974 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bought this guy as a albino,but looks a little different!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Try posting this picture into the 'morph id' section of Ball-Pythons.net that forum has lots of active Ball Python keepers, you'll get a same day response on what co-dom gene people think this snake may have. And you'll be showing the photo to a community of morph breeders.

Certainly looks like more than a straight Albino to me, my guess would be Yellow Belly (unfortunately the photos of that one on WoB are not from the best line of Yb).


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I've seen one of those quite recently ... with more yellow / less white than usual , just escapes me what it was ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vix1974 (Mar 8, 2017)

dcap said:


> Try posting this picture into the 'morph id' section of Ball-Pythons.net that forum has lots of active Ball Python keepers, you'll get a same day response on what co-dom gene people think this snake may have. And you'll be showing the photo to a community of morph breeders.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly looks like more than a straight Albino to me, my guess would be Yellow Belly (unfortunately the photos of that one on WoB are not from the best line of Yb).




I did put it on ball python.net n the helpful n happy deborah.lol,replied saying hes a plain albino,ive stopped going on there tbh,u cant have a opinion on there!alota people i showed him too say enchi,i will breed him with my normal girl!thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vix1974 (Mar 8, 2017)

Zincubus said:


> I've seen one of those quite recently ... with more yellow / less white than usual , just escapes me what it was ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Yea he is really yellow zinc,im baffled!will breed him wit me normal c wat happens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

vix1974 said:


> I did put it on ball python.net n the helpful n happy deborah.lol,replied saying hes a plain albino,ive stopped going on there tbh,u cant have a opinion on there!alota people i showed him too say enchi,i will breed him with my normal girl!thanks


I've found that forum to a remarkable breath of fresh air in terms of discussion of morphs.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you have any info on the snakes parents? 

This is why some of the bigger breeders will keep a selection of normals to unravel things back to the base morphs. Like breeding this to a see if its Fire or Yellow Belly or Enchi? I've seen Albino Enchi and they tend to have a fair dose of orange. But I'm no expert.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

dcap said:


> I've found that forum to a remarkable breath of fresh air in terms of discussion of morphs.



It is a fabulous snake forum for sure but there are a couple of very feisty Mods - I've crossed swords with the afore mentioned Debs a couple of times 

So those two mods have given me a few infractions / warnings each yet I've got hundreds and hundreds of THANKS from the actual members .
Let's just say Debs marked my cards when I expressed my displeasure at all the recommendations to inexperienced owners to get their snakes eating LIVE as soon as possible ..
Debs is actually very knowledgable and extremely experienced keeper who feeds hundreds of snakes LIVE food every week - 
I'm not allowed to even express an opinion on LIVE feeding now - it's ok as I've got used to biting my tongue and simply send the occasionally PM


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> It is a fabulous snake forum for sure but there are a couple of very feisty Mods - I've crossed swords with the afore mentioned Debs a couple of times
> 
> So those two mods have given me a few infractions / warnings each yet I've got hundreds and hundreds of THANKS from the actual members .
> Let's just say Debs marked my cards when I expressed my displeasure at all the recommendations to inexperienced owners to get their snakes eating LIVE as soon as possible ..
> ...


Live is the way that some (most?) US keepers feed - and they view defrost as an odd thing. The wrong thing. And what is considered cruel by one nation clearly doesn't impact another (they also have the death penalty and the right to bear arms). I can remember a conversation with a US breeder that didn't even know that you could feed defrosted food! Didn't even know it existed - so their reptile shops must be quite different to ours. 

YouTube must find it very tough since that is the way to feed in the US but that would get lots of reports from countries that don't accept it, live feed videos are very rare but the few I've seen have been respectable rather than 'done for entertainment'.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah I realise it's a cultural difference ...
They are adamant that whilst the kill , constriction and swallowing takes up to 25 minutes - all the owners apparently never take their eyes off the snake when left in the viv with a live rat for that time EVEN though many admit to having dozens even hundreds of snakes .. .. Doesn't add up . Even if it did it only takes a split second for a rat to bite the snakes eye or whatever ..

Apologies for derailing the thread !!


----------



## vix1974 (Mar 8, 2017)

Zincubus said:


> Yeah I realise it's a cultural difference ...
> They are adamant that whilst the kill , constriction and swallowing takes up to 25 minutes - all the owners apparently never take their eyes off the snake when left in the viv with a live rat for that time EVEN though many admit to having dozens even hundreds of snakes .. .. Doesn't add up . Even if it did it only takes a split second for a rat to bite the snakes eye or whatever ..
> 
> Apologies for derailing the thread !!




Cool no worries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vix1974 (Mar 8, 2017)

dcap said:


> Do you have any info on the snakes parents?
> 
> 
> 
> This is why some of the bigger breeders will keep a selection of normals to unravel things back to the base morphs. Like breeding this to a see if its Fire or Yellow Belly or Enchi? I've seen Albino Enchi and they tend to have a fair dose of orange. But I'm no expert.




No the guy was selling him on gumtree for 60gbp,n had a family breakup n he originally got him for his daughter but was stuck with a snake he didnt want,he did say i kno u will prob breed him n im sure he has something else in him,so not sure tbh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

